# Wife on my Deck



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Yay Jodi! Girl power!! Sounds like an awesome morning! Lets hope for a repeat Saturday!

Great job on the timing!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Nobody tell her that I posted the pic with the red. I did not get my permission slip signed on that one


Dude, she's in my five. Her phone is ringing right now. UR busted.





Just kidding. I didn't call.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

O man that brings back a few for me. I took the wife out to Biscane Bay from Black point and she did the same thing with half a doz nice size snappers then turned to me and said how come your gone all day and don't bring any fish home.....this was a few years back and I still get reminded of that trip from time to time.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice report


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

sometimes ya gotta take yer lumps when the other half kick's yer butt on the fish.  

Mine is quite the bass fisher-person and has worked me over plenty of times. :-[ My only retort is to remind her if I didn't bring her to these secret spots and meticulously maintain her equipment and do all that special guiding stuff she might not have caught anything.  

Of course most of the time its far better not to remind her about anything like that because her first response is if she didn't let me go fishing and hunting all the time I wouldn't know how do anything.


----------



## The_Volfish (Jan 22, 2008)

Glass calm conditions, you know it aint the weekend...


----------

